# Lawn Stripes-video



## Eliterunner (Sep 25, 2018)

Does anyone else have success with putting stripes in the lawn? I made a video of my lawn striper and the results. I want to open up the discussion what works for others. 
[https://youtu.be/0wG3rQL_yNg]


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Eliterunner said:


> Does anyone else have success with putting stripes in the lawn?


Welcome to TLF! I have had some success putting stripes in the lawn...


----------



## Eliterunner (Sep 25, 2018)

Good video and nice lines.. Any tricks to get the good lines?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Eliterunner said:


> Any tricks to get the good lines?


Use a reel mower - low and often. :thumbup:


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

I try to get some good ones down. Not much luck with the double cut last weekend. 
[media]https://youtu.be/Kh351kGjBTw[/media]


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

@Eliterunner what kind of blades are you using? Hi lifts will give you a nice cut. I'm using a 36" ferris with medium lift blades that came stock. I have to get my hi lifts sharpened before i try them out.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

You cool season lawn guys get so cocky in the fall. &#128514; wait till next summer when us warm season guys are busting our humps 3 times a week in 90 degree heat to keep from scalping. Then we'll complain about how unlevel our yards are. I really hate you guys.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Budstl said:


> @Eliterunner what kind of blades are you using? Hi lifts will give you a nice cut. I'm using a 36" ferris with medium lift blades that came stock. I have to get my hi lifts sharpened before i try them out.


A zebra doesn't have as straight of lines as this. nice job


----------



## Eliterunner (Sep 25, 2018)

Any other tips to try other than a good mower and a striper?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Eliterunner said:


> Any other tips to try other than a good mower and a striper?


Proper deck alignment. Front blade tip should be lower than the rear for most mowers.


----------

